# Can you reccommend a hypoallergenic dog food



## Lollie (May 19, 2008)

My Westie is abit loose when he does a poo and this makes cleaning up after him when out for a walk very difficult and a little embaracing. I would like to start him on a hypoalergenic dry dog food. Can anyone recommend a good one?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

What are you feeding at the moment ???


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

Lollie said:


> My Westie is abit loose when he does a poo and this makes cleaning up after him when out for a walk very difficult and a little embaracing. I would like to start him on a hypoalergenic dry dog food. Can anyone recommend a good one?


i reccommend burns pet nutrition, i am feeding my puppy on this at the moment and it has done alot of good for her, even her faeces are returning to normal. she had a bad bout of diarrhoea and since feeding her burns she is doing just fine now!
heres the website: Natural holistic pet food - Burns Pet Nutrition dry and moist dog food, cat and rabbit food. 
you can get a realy great deal on ebay as well for this food!

hope this helps.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

james wellbeloved actually make a westie food


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Their are quite a few hypoallergenic pet foods out there it is just finding one that is suitable for your dog!!

James Wellbeloved
Nutro
Wafcol
Burns
Skinners 
Arden Grange

all do a food that is available from a good online petstore Hypoallergenic Dog Food UK
all ranging in price but read through and it is going to be a case of what suits your dog, what are you feeding at the present!!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

I'd recommend feeding Orijen dry dog food. It's biologically appropriate with 70% meat, 30% fruit and veg, 0% grains.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

The best food is BARF - there's nowt added - 100% natural


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Just to add even if you feed a hypoallergenic food it wont necessarily bind his poo


----------



## JimJamz (Mar 15, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'd recommend feeding Orijen dry dog food. It's biologically appropriate with 70% meat, 30% fruit and veg, 0% grains.


I have been feeding Orijen to my 2 dogs the last week or so and they love it. A brilliant food. Fed nutro before which was also good but not a patch on this stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Jo P said:


> The best food is BARF - there's nowt added - 100% natural


Totally agree! I feed all mine raw but if you don't want to go that route Orijen is the best "commercial" food available _in my opinion_.


----------



## Lollie (May 19, 2008)

Thanks. Several people have recomended James Well Beloved for Westies so I am going to give it a try. I'll let you know how I get on! Thanks for the responce! Here to no more embaracing dog walks.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lollie said:


> Thanks. Several people have recomended James Well Beloved for Westies so I am going to give it a try. I'll let you know how I get on! Thanks for the responce! Here to no more embaracing dog walks.


And to tide you over until the food hopefully sorts out the tum PAH do a spray can called poop freeze LOL


----------



## Jamie's Menagerie (May 7, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Totally agree! I feed all mine raw but if you don't want to go that route Orijen is the best "commercial" food available _in my opinion_.


that's so cool! I didn't know you could get Orijen in the UK - it's made in Canada.  I also feed it to my dogs and they do well on it. One has allergies to grain which have disappeared since he's been on Orijen 6 fish.

Back to the OP, if your pup has loose poops, try giving him some tinned pumpkin. *NOT* the kind that is spiced and ready for pie filling - just plain old cooked canned pumpkin (do they sell it over there? not sure). About 2 tbsp/day on top of the food will help a lot.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

OOOoooooo pumpkins a bit advanced for us PMSL - cant say I've ever seen it in the supernarket over here


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Jo P said:


> OOOoooooo pumpkins a bit advanced for us PMSL - cant say I've ever seen it in the supernarket over here


bleedin canned pumpkin for a dog - they want meat for gawds sake,,,mine would have a hissin fit if I tried to give her that LOL


----------



## Jamie's Menagerie (May 7, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> bleedin canned pumpkin for a dog - they want meat for gawds sake,,,mine would have a hissin fit if I tried to give her that LOL


Actually, dogs are true *omnivores*, not carnivores. Which means, like us, they eat a bit of everything. My dog Ringo loves bananas, carrots, oranges and apples. Chester won't have anything to do with fruits or veggies. They are quite different in that regard!

I was in no way suggesting that you feed your dog a diet of JUST pumpkin!  Over here it is a very commonly used, safe and healthy method of firming up a dog's stools. You only put a couple tablespoons on top of the regular dog's food, and it works very well. I guess pumpkin just isn't an European kind of veggie. You could probably use some other kind of squash instead. Or just deal with runny s**t if you prefer.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Jamie's Menagerie said:


> Actually, dogs are true *omnivores*, not carnivores.


Dogs i.e. Canis lupus familiaris are carnivores not ominvores, meaning they eat *primarily* meat.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Hate to disagree Jamie - but I must...........

Myths About Raw: Are dogs omnivores?


----------



## Jamie's Menagerie (May 7, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Hate to disagree Jamie - but I must...........
> 
> Myths About Raw: Are dogs omnivores?


Yes, well...that's the beauty of the internet. *You can find anything you want to back up any theory you want.* I could easily direct you to several web pages that disagree with this one.  But what's the point? We can agree to disagree.

And I guess somebody better tell Ringo that he can't possibly eat any fruit or veg because someone posted a link on a pet forum.  "It's on the internet so it must be true!" ROTFL

But my post was meant to help out the OP - her dog's runny stools, remember? Do any of you have any good tips for this issue.....or are you just here to argue with me?  I like to help people, I like pets, that's why I joined this forum...but now I'm beginning to wonder.  Seems like you guys like to tear folks down a lot.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have looked on the net this morning and what Jamie's Menagerie has said is true about pumpkin look here

Pumpkin for cats - pumpkin for dogs - weekly pet tips by Pets.ca

Diarrhea in Puppies

Will be looking in the supermarket next time I go to see if I can find some

Thanks for the info Jamie


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I dont disagree that dogs can and do eat veg - hell the pair of mine eat it regularly - I wasnt tearing you down Jamie I was disagreeing that dogs are Omnivores - IN MY OPINION - which I am entitled to - I think dogs are Carnivores. Why do people so easily take the hump - this is a forum and its world wide - what makes people think we will always agree If you post a statement like that then of course it will be challenged. There's no need to take the hump and remove your sig picture and do a flounce. THAT is the beauty of the internet - have your say and if thats what you think - AMEN to it - it doesnt mean I have to think it too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Pickked up loads of info today on JWB and also Luath's and Robbies, I am trying the Robbie's holistic cuisine looks really good and is supposed to be good for 
itchy or dry skin/dull dry coat/shedding excessively/waxy ears/runny eyes/tooth tartar/bad breath/chewing feet/anal gland issues/hyperactive/lacking energy.

for those interested look here

Natural dog food from Land of Holistic Pets


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Don't forget that 'Hypoallergenic' dog food is only hypoallergenic if it doesn't contain whatever your dog is intolerant too. Chicken is one of the biggest culprits, is beef, so maybe try a food without those to start with and see how you go? 

James Wellbeloved is one of the better completes, and they do a grain/cereal free one now, but if you can afford it, and want to feed complete, Orijen is the best you can buy, in my opinion.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Robbie's is brown rice and lamb or brown rice and chicken and is classed as holistic


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> Robbie's is brown rice and lamb or brown rice and chicken and is classed as holistic


I was trying to avoid the whole Robbies thing really. 

I don't really get what they mean when they class it as 'holistic'. They just mean 'natural' really, it's not organic or anything.

I can't find any percentages of ingredients ont heir site, am I looking int he worng place? Also, rice is listed as the first ingredient, which means it contains more rice than meat, which isn't good, IMHO. Sorry.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

jackson said:


> I was trying to avoid the whole Robbies thing really.
> 
> I don't really get what they mean when they class it as 'holistic'. They just mean 'natural' really, it's not organic or anything.
> 
> I can't find any percentages of ingredients ont heir site, am I looking int he worng place? Also, rice is listed as the first ingredient, which means it contains more rice than meat, which isn't good, IMHO. Sorry.


Why were you trying to avoid it? Have you tried it?

I used it on a real fussy feeder last year and he ate and put weight on, and as for having more rice that meat that is not such a bad thing with some dogs I am trying it this time on the tibetan terriers who I have trouble giving some foods too because meat protein content, but I will be feeding it with an open mind and holistic is enabling the body to work in a normal healthy manner.

I actually spoke to the man himself on the stand today and he has done a lot of research before producing this food. So I wont knock it until I try it.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I haven't tried it no. I was trying to avoid getting into a debate about processed foods. 

I don't see how it can be 'holistic' if the main ingredient is rice. Dogs digestive systems aren't designed by nature to digest rice. That said, it does appear better than a lot of complete foods. But ALL dog food companies have done lots of research, and all dog food companies think theirs is the best product on the market. Or at least, they do if you talk to them. (sceptic, me?! ) 

I used to feed my dogs complete. They looked great. Everyone I met commented on how great they looked. My only problems were plaque covered teeth and smelly breath, which were in the end the things that made me look into what I was feeding and change to raw feeding. 

Despite the fact I didn't think my dogs could look any better, they do. Much better, their coats are even shinier and on top of that, they have sweeet smelling breath and clean teeth, plus plenty of other benefits. 

It's not for everyone, and it's not for all dogs, but I won't ever go back to processed food.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

jackson said:


> I haven't tried it no. I was trying to avoid getting into a debate about processed foods.
> QUOTE]
> 
> In that case why start one????
> ...


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't tried it no. I was trying to avoid getting into a debate about processed foods.
> ...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

jackson said:


> tashi said:
> 
> 
> > Because the ONLY reason the food has 'holistic' qualities is because the manufacturer says so. It gives the impression it is hugely different to all the other processed foods, when in actual fact it is rather misleading. It will only be good for all the things it mentions if your dog doesn't happen to be allergic to what is in it.
> ...


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

JWB has a Lamb and Veg food - goes down a treat with my lot - I am impressed with how good my dogs look on it too


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Orijen claims to be holistic!!!!
> ...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

jackson said:


> tashi said:
> 
> 
> > They might claim that, but I was reccomending it as a possibility because of the ingredients, not because they claim that it is holistic, such a claim is irrelevant to me, as dogs aren't designed to eat processed food, so no such food can be truly holistic in my opinion. But that's just my opinion.
> ...


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> jackson said:
> 
> 
> > And that is all I was doing giving some info into different foodstuffs for people to have a look at!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

jackson said:


> tashi said:
> 
> 
> > Well we were both doing the same then, so why are we 'arguing' about it?!
> ...


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I am not arguing about it I am giving it a try with two dogs and will post how they get on and how their skin etc compares with other feeds that I have given them
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Just found another food that looks very good, it's called "Solid Gold Barking at the Moon" another high meat, low carbohydrate, grain free product. Main ingredients are fresh salmon, beef, and potatoes. Not as impressive as Orijen but still far more bio appropriate than other foods.


----------



## Demon (Sep 29, 2009)

I think that you will find it is just a marketing ploy: same food in a different bag!

Demon


----------



## Demon (Sep 29, 2009)

I used to feed my dog on JWB but am not happy with their switch from Rice to Rice/Oats mix.
I was given a free sample (several, actually) of a new food called H-Allergen: my dog loved it and looks good too!
My first order is imminent and I shall post my findings after he has been on it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## deborahb (Sep 29, 2009)

Lollie said:


> My Westie is abit loose when he does a poo and this makes cleaning up after him when out for a walk very difficult and a little embaracing. I would like to start him on a hypoalergenic dry dog food. Can anyone recommend a good one?


try burns thats all natural, or another good one is james welbeloved


----------



## nellie_dean (Apr 13, 2008)

Back to the discussion about 'holistic' foods. A food cannot be holistic in that it makes no sense of the meaning of the word. You can certainly have a holistic approach to nutrition though - that would mean that you were feeding a food that offered the best chance of good health.
Generally, holistic foods tend to be the natural ones. There's a great new one offered by Whites Premium which might be worth looking at. Salmon & Rice and a light diet, containing salmon oil for the omega-6 and omega-3 balance of fatty acids for skin. It's on offer at Pet Pantry at £29.99 saving a few quid off RRP.

Ingredients
Fresh Salmon, White Rice, Oats, Peas, Salmon Oil, Hydrolysed Salmon Liver, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed, Tocopherol Rich Extracts, Minerals and Vitamins

Analysis
Protein 18.5%, Oil 9%, Fibre 2%


----------



## charliedog2 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi

A new hypoallergenic food that is just out is naturo petfood. You can get a free sample at their website Naturo Natural Dog Foods | 100% Natural Dog Food | UK & Ire

They also do a range of home-made biscuits, which have very few ingredients in them and can be ate by us as well!.


----------

